# Orchid Mantises Help Please



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 11, 2015)

How often should I mist my Orchids cages? should I spray the mantis directly or should I spray the cage? Also, I need my male Orchid to grow slower so I can mate it to my female. How often should I feed him and how should I keep him cooler? Thx.


----------



## dwalls247 (Jul 11, 2015)

I misted the orchids I had every 2-3 days,but it also depended on room temp,and humidity level inside.The warmer it is the more you will have to mist their containers.As far as putting the male somewhere cooler,you would have to take temp. measurements in different parts of your house till you find an area cool enough.Hope this helps a little,sorry couldn't give more advice/tips.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dwalls how often should I feed the male to slow its metabolism? I need the male to grow slower.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 11, 2015)

Guys come on help me...


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 12, 2015)

They are very easy species to work with. I've been keeping them and breeding them on and off since 2007. For me, not that much different to your common Carolina mantis in care. Misting them too much can kill them quicker than anything. But just like all mantis sometimes miss molts and other things just happen and that's why getting 10 or more is helpful. I do understand that orchids are pricey and not always possible to get 10, that being said it is possible to get 2 to adult.

For males sometimes just placing him on the bottom of the shelf is enough to cool him down. Heat rises and in that room just placing the male on the floor and the female on top or middle shelf will get the timing right. Those few degrees make a huge difference. Just watching them and being aware of what they need is all it takes.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 12, 2015)

How often does this species molt? They molted 2 weeks ago so when will they molt again?


----------

